

Learn to code through chat messaging - Edmond
http://www.jasymchat.com/?roomId=1d24ss7vx4gj51upjl88elwiwd-1439154437724&roomLabel=Learn2Code

======
skewart
So this is a REPL web app with a text messaging-esque UI?

I'm guessing the messaging UI is designed to make learning to code more
approachable. Text messaging is a more familiar interface to most people than
a command prompt is. When I'm typing at a command line I sometimes feel like
I'm having a conversation with the computer over text.

One annoyance with this UI though is that wastes a lot of space on my phone's
screen - the bubbles, the avatars, etc. With a typical command prompt REPL
you'd see a lot more of your recent actions on the screen.

From the title I was expecting an app that lets you code by sending actual
text messages - either SMS or a popular chat app. The latency might get
annoying, but I think it's an interesting idea. Text messaging in general has
a ton of untapped potential as a software interface.

